# Strong Wheels for commuting and Audax??



## Bugner (15 Jul 2009)

Can anybody recommend me a set of stong wheels. I commute 100 miles a week and usually do a 100k+ Audax every 2 or 3 weeks. I have Spesh Tricross and I am 15st, so would like something, that can take my weight and the potholes that London throws at me.

Budget i'm not sure?

Any advice welcome.

TIA


----------



## RedBike (15 Jul 2009)

You can't go far wrong with a set of hand built wheels. 

Which ever rim /hub combo suits your budget.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jul 2009)

Mavic Open Pro with Shimano 105 hubs, Conti Ultragastorskins were what were recommended by both Paul Hewitt and Condor - and are what I have on my Fratello.

Described as bombproof (by many Audax riders) they seem very nice - strong, light and quick.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> Mavic Open Pro with Shimano 105 hubs, Conti Ultragastorskins were what were recommended by both Paul Hewitt and Condor - and are what I have on my Fratello.
> 
> Described as bombproof (by many Audax riders) they seem very nice - strong, light and quick.


Good call, I might go CXP22's or 33's on 105 hubs, they'd be a bit heavier duty, but not as much fun as Open Pros. It depends how indistructible and hardwearing you want/need, the 22's have heavy braking surfaces ideal for gritty winter use. Easily serviceable cup and cone hubs would be de-rigeur for a hard winter commuter IMO. I use CXP22's on Ultegra as winter/distance wheelies.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Jul 2009)

My Dawes Giro ( and a colleague's Dawes Super Gal ) has Alesa aero 32 hole rims, generic hubs and plain gauge SS spokes.

My Giro has done 15,000 miles commuting and Audaxing upto 300km Randos.

Both wheels have un-noticeable runout. Brake tracks are clean and hardly worn.
Rear hub needed replacement cones about 500 miles ago.

They are as cheap as chips.


----------

